# VDC Off/SLIP Indicator Lights



## gaisford (Jun 12, 2006)

Greetings -

Just purchased a a new 350Z and find the indicator lights on the dash board will NOT turn off. Anyone else experience this? Can I hit a button to clear this? The owner's manual is not clear on how to trouble-shoot this. Re-starting the car does not turn these off either.

It's driving me nuts....it could be a faulty sensor, but I'm trying to avoid tieing the car up in repair.

Any help or direction gladly appreciated!


----------



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to service, they will know what to do


----------

